# Scientific find of the five minutes



## Morpheus uk (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG i just found a gynadomorph cricket :yikes:

Its a banded one, one cerci longer and thinner than the other, stubby wings like a male, and a ovipositer :S

I thought i saw it in the tub a while back and thought i would save it, well i grabbed the first cricket i saw for my dead leaf mantis and it had to be that one &lt;_&lt; 

So after a photo op i have now put it in

The stomach of my D.dessicata XD


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> OMG i just found a gynadomorph cricket :yikes: Its a banded one, one cerci long and thinner than the other, stubby wings like a male, and a ovipositer :S
> 
> I thought i saw it in the tub a while back and thought i would save it, well one i grabbed a crick for my dead leaf mantis and it had to be that one &lt;_&lt;
> 
> ...


what are you talking about? :mellow: :blink:  :huh: ??????? where is the photo u SLACKER..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 21, 2008)

One of the cerci was much longer but got nipped off


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 21, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> One of the cerci was much longer but got nipped off


just looks like another mantis meal to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 21, 2008)

Same as macro junkie.. :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm just curious, but how did that get into your tub?


----------

